# 12 year old with recurrent mouth ulcers



## pinkflamingo

Hi all,

My stepson came to us on monday night with a HUGE ulcer on his tongue, bless him! He could barely speak and had been like that all day at school and all weekend whilst with his mother. She had not got anything for him to ease the pain and just told him to use salt water. Hubby and I were so shocked that he had just been let off to school that morning in such a state, and we took him to the pharmacist straight away. We got some pain relief for him and spoke to the pharmacist about the fact that he keeps getting these ulcers (it's been happening for many months now). He turned up to ours once with 5 in his mouth and was in such discomfort. His mum has not taken him to see a dr or dentist and so what with the state he was in on monday, hubby emailed her and told her he was shocked and that she needs to take him to the dr.

I have read about the diff things that can cause them in children, and as he lives with his mum it's difficult to know what he eats etc. I think they pretty much live on pasta so that may explain some of it, in that he is not eating a very balanced diet most of the time. His mum constantly talks very negatively to him about me and DH so that may be a continuous cause of stress, which possibly may be another cause. It's become normal for him to turn up at ours with at least one ulcer, and this is every fortnight! I just wish for his sake that his mum had been concerned enough to take him to the doctor several months ago.

I wondered if any of you have any experience of this and whether a cause was found for your children? 

Thanks xx


----------



## vix1989

hi i dont thnk my children are old enough, but i used to get ulcers all the time when i was little, and my dr said it was due to stress (my parent was going through a nasty divorce) or simply that i wasnt brushing and flossing properley (i was ) hope this helps xxx


----------



## pinkflamingo

Thanks vix. I do worry that it is stress that is the cause for him. His mum and dad hate each other but whilst we shield him from that and never speak ill of his mum, she tells him that his dad doesn't care about him and that he is a rubbish dad etc etc. She doesn't see anything wrong with any of this and has even told him that she is dreading if he ever gets married as she doesn't want to be at the wedding if his dad and I are there!! The poor boy is 12 years old! She suffers with depression herself and so her moods are very up and down. This is all bound to have an impact on him.

I hope she takes him to the doctors and gets him looked at anyway. If he does mention stress I have no doubt that she will tell DH that it is all his fault and that it's due to him being such a terrible father etc etc!! Something to look forward to then!!

Thanks again.

xx


----------



## jensonsmummy

My LO also not at this age yet but i get mouth ulcers and it always is around times when i am stressed which also leads to be eating rubbish where i normally eat healthy, so i defiately think its that for me anyway


----------

